# black b6



## kccomet (Mar 11, 2015)

picked this up yesterday local. im not much for post war bikes but this one has a nice look to it. the bike reminds me of a motor bike, it looks early, i guess its the colors. i havent checked the numbers the seller thought it was a 48. it has some beautiful drop center rims on it. any comments, critics go easy....thanks


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 11, 2015)

The B6 I had with drop center rims was a '47. I think it could be a '48 but somewhere along the line they changed over the drop centers to the s2.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 11, 2015)

Beautiful B6 you have there. Great find. Rob.


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 11, 2015)

Liquidate quick not your style


----------



## rigid76 (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow what a survivor you have there, my fav paint scheme too!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2015)

That's a good looking bike.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 11, 2015)

Yep, really nice.  I thought the Schwinn branded models had cad plated braces rather than painted.  You're not kidding on the rims.  Bright chrome.  Too bright?


----------



## jd56 (Mar 11, 2015)

I like it.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 11, 2015)

Beautiful old Schwinn Jim!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 11, 2015)

I have always liked the B6 model. Especially in that color! I can't believe how nice the red pinstripes are. Great bike.


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 12, 2015)

Great looking bike!
The colors do remind me more of pre-war.
Air up the tires and ride the heck out of it.

Greg M.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 12, 2015)

That is a beauty,congrats .


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 12, 2015)

Had a riding report yesterday.  Said it rode great.


----------



## kccomet (Mar 12, 2015)

thanks for all the kind comments and observations on the b6. i like to hear stories about how some one found their bike. heres the story on this one. the seller, local to me, i some what know him was going to sell the bike. i knew about the bike for a year or two but it was buried in storage. i stopped by his  place to chat and he brought up the bike, i had never seen it. we moved a few things, the bike was still boxed up from shipping in 2007. i looked at six inches here and there because of the packing and thought the whole bike was a repaint. im not into restored bikes at all, i love unmolested and even crusty originals. i told him id think on it. i went back the next day removed a little more cardboard and bubble wrap and bought the bike. heres a pic when i had just brought it home. can you imagine buying that bike 7 or eight years ago and not even unwrapping it. after the unwrap and a lot closer inspection, the fender braces have been painted...wrong, the chainguard repainted, part of the rack, i think most of the red striping is repainted, i think almost all the chrome is redone, i think the rest is in original paint. it sound like a big mis match hodge podge but everything flows pretty well , it looks pretty good pretty original. i think with an original paint guard and scuffing the stripes here and there...i wont do that. i could learn to love this bike.... again ozark flyer, rustjunkie, thanks for the comments. i think ive had way too much coffee this morning, i might start writing a novel......jim


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 12, 2015)

kccomet said:


> picked this up yesterday local. im not much for post war bikes but this one has a nice look to it. the bike reminds me of a motor bike, it looks early, i guess its the colors. i havent checked the numbers the seller thought it was a 48. it has some beautiful drop center rims on it. any comments, critics go easy....thanks



I dont know the red stripes look pretty stock....this bike looks pretty original.... very classy..... id leave it alone.... what a survivor.... ride it till the pedals fall off friend


----------



## 56 Vette (Mar 14, 2015)

Very nice looking B6, cool story too, I don't think I could leave one in a box for more than a few hours after delivery! Lol.. Good luck with it!


----------



## TJW (Mar 15, 2015)

*Beautiful Bike*

Beautiful bike.  Congratulations.  I think you did well.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 15, 2015)

I liked it more before you gave all of the details.


----------

